# Bionic Client Version



## dustyshiv (Jul 12, 2009)

Guys,

Have a question to ask!! I am confused with the various versions of Bionic clients. The one Im runnin on my PC listed in my specs was the one that I downloaded from the WCG site.







But when I open the task manager, WCGmgr.exe and all the 8WU showup with the *32 by their side. 

Am I runnin the 64-bit vista client that Im supposed to be runnin?

If not how do I go about changing the clients without damaging the WU in progress??

Regards,
Shiv


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 12, 2009)

I think all WCG clients are x86.  The 6.1 client (non WCG) running on my server is x64 and the boinc.exe is not running WOW.  Despite this, all 8 tasks running are running WOW (32-bit).

6.2 client (WCG) x64 boinc.exe is running WOW.  What you are seeing mirrors what I am seeing.


I think WCG doesn't have a x64 build for x64 machines even though BOINC does.  All WCG builds are x86.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 12, 2009)

64bit users can download "boinc_6.6.36_windows_x86_64" from the Berkeley site. Once installed you can select different science projects like SETI@home, Climateprediction.net, Rosetta@home, *World Community Grid*, and many others.

Link to downloads
http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download_all.php


----------

